# 1958 Cheverolet Impala meets POLISHANGEL®



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all
As above

Products used

*WASH*
Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
ArtDeShine Clay Cloth

*COMPOUNDING/POLISHING*
Scholl S3 Gold XXL - Spider Pad on a rotary
POLISHANGEL® │INVINCIBLE │PRIMER - Orange Scholl pad and RUPES LHR75Mini / LHR15ES

*CHROME*
POLISHANGEL® │PALLADIUM │METAL POLISH

*LSP*
POLISHANGEL®│GLASSCOAT│COSMIC
POLISHANGEL®│SKY FLY│HARDEST ON MARKET
POLISHANGEL®│HONEY
POLISHANGEL®│SUPERSPORT PTFE │WHEEL WAX

I can´t find the before pics but here´s a video instead.






And here´s after.
































































And an after video.






Thank you for reading.

/Fredrik


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Forgot a few. 




























/Fredrik


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's a whole lot of car, could land a plane on that boot (trunk?!).

Styling is incredible when you think of the age, love it. That is a very well looked after car my friend, excellent job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful car


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice looking motor :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

That's one amazing looking motor, I can't think of a more fitting way of refinishing it than with Polish Angel


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job on the Chevy mate !


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you very much guys.

It wasn´t hard to choose brand on the products for this.  Polishangel brings something special to it.

/Fredrik


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Well , I guess I ll give a look to Polish Angel , one of my suppliers in Canada sells it !


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

What a stunning motor! and brilliantly complimented by you well done.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I noticed that I linked to the finished video instead of the before video. :wall:

Well, here´s the right one.






I´ve added it to the op as well.

/Fredrik


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the added vid !


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I got very impressed with Palladium. Usually I use Meguiar´s Metal Polish but the clarity, depth and warmth I got with Palladium is really impressive. To me.
Wheels I sealed with Supersport and rest of the chrome I applied Cosmic.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Lots of chrome on those Chevys !

Never heard of Palladium , thanx mate . 

I wonder if Autosol Paste & P21S Metal Polising Soap would do on this chrome .


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Supersport was a first for me. I´m going to try it on my matte wheels as well.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

lovely motor
very very good condition for its age

any engine shots, interior


a whole lot of work there


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I´m afraid I don´t have ant interior or engine shots. 

I think it has been repainted tho.   The pdg meter was going all over the place with figures like this.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep , must be repainted several time s, it s a 58 right ! 

You did a great job on it .


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Well , I guess I ll give a look to Polish Angel , one of my suppliers in Canada sells it !


Andrew @ pa.ca is a really nice guy, helpful and all. Check him out.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx mate , will have a look .


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

What did you think of the PA wheel wax coating?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning cars these. Would like one very much.

First got a real good look at one at Le man 
A mate brought one down in a bright blue 

They are enormous!!

Cracking job that, how many hours?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Thx again.



Goodylax said:


> What did you think of the PA wheel wax coating?


Really esay to apply. It is just like using one of the spraywaxes in their line. I´m going to try it on my semi matte wheels as well.


123quackers said:


> Stunning cars these. Would like one very much.
> 
> First got a real good look at one at Le man
> A mate brought one down in a bright blue
> ...


It took me about 35 hours.:thumb:


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Found my missing folder. 

Another before.










And during. First pass using Scholl Spider Pad and S3GoldXXL. Great combo. :thumb:










/Fredrik


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

The door s pic was terrible shape on your last post ! You did a great job correcting it .


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful car and finish achieved. a ton of elbow grease for all that chrome! you must have been "snowblind" at the finish!
:thumb::argie:

Ben


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

lol , true !


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks mint, superb :thumb:


----------

